# Vasectomy Advice



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

I need some advice about getting a vasectomy. I am in my mid-forties and very sexually active with my wife. She and I are not planning to have more children and she is currently very frustrated with her birth control pills (they cause her mood swings and slight weight gain). 

We have been talking about my getting a vasectomy and I just do not feel comfortable with what I have read. I enjoy ejaculating (who doesn't!) and I would be very upset if the flow or consistency were to change, although, I admit, mostly because I don't know any different.

I would like to hear from those who have experience with this. Was it worth it? Would you do it again? Any decrease in libido, or noticeable "performance issues?"

Thank you kindly!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Best $50 co-pay I ever spent. Had it done more than 10 years ago. There was no change in ejaculate quantity or taste (according to Mrs. Amp) My pleasure, feel, excitement or sex drive didn't change in the least. I was in my early 40s when I did it and for the same reasons. It was time to get my wife off the pill. The procedure itself was quick and other than the initial anesthetic shot pretty painless. Had it done on a Friday morning, watched football with an ice pack Saturday and mowed the lawn on Sunday. For me it was pretty easy but you'll find horror stories out there I'm sure.


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Best $50 co-pay I ever spent. Had it done more than 10 years ago. There was no change in ejaculate quantity or taste (according to Mrs. Amp) My pleasure, feel, excitement or sex drive didn't change in the least. I was in my early 40s when I did it and for the same reasons. It was time to get my wife off the pill. The procedure itself was quick and other than the initial anesthetic shot pretty painless. Had it done on a Friday morning, watched football with an ice pack Saturday and mowed the lawn on Sunday. For me it was pretty easy but you'll find horror stories out there I'm sure.


Thank you so much! My wife will be pleased with this information!


----------



## stuckinpast (Jun 26, 2010)

My husband was one of the horror stories....yet after everything that he went through he is fine now-no pain, sex is great, he has the same feelings, same urges everything is the same, works the same, feels the same. My only advice to you is find a GOOD doctor. Best of luck to you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

stuckinpast said:


> My husband was one of the horror stories....yet after everything that he went through he is fine now-no pain, sex is great, he has the same feelings, same urges everything is the same, works the same, feels the same. My only advice to you is find a GOOD doctor. Best of luck to you!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks Stuck...I won't ask about the "horror story."


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I had mine done about 10 years ago as well (mid-30's). My experience was similar to Amp's; no side effects, back in the saddle quickly, etc... I don't recall any changes at the time, and since oral wasn't on the menu, my wife at the time had no comments one way or the other.

Good luck! In the end, my stbx ended up going back on the pill to regulate her cycles, so I'm not sure we won that battle...  

C


----------



## OOE (Mar 17, 2011)

The two anesthesia shots were pretty painful. And the doctor wanted to talk fishing while he was working. For some reason my mind was on something other than fishing...

On the other hand, that afternoon I felt pretty good. I'd taken the next day off (Friday) so that I'd have a 3-day weekend to recover. I was feeling good enough Friday morning that I decided to take the boat out to do some fishing (where'd THAT idea come from?).

That was a mistake.

The ride across the bay was the most painful experience of my life. Every little ripple on the water felt like a kick in the groin. I had to ice all day on Saturday.

Take it easy and you'll be fine.

The only changes I noticed were psychological. Since the "risk" was removed, the excitement of the act decreased just a little as well.

I only noticed that at first, and of course, there are lots of ways to add excitement if needed. =D

No difference in anything else, except perhaps stickiness.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

My dh had it done 5 years ago because I can't take the pill either. He swears it was the best thing he ever did. Neither of us can tell any difference. We had an infant at the time so his friend took him while I stayed home and cooked dinner. He was back before dinner was done. A few days with frozen peas he was totally fine. The hardest part for me was waiting NINE days till he was up to having sex again. And then I had to really work to get him to have the nerve to do it. LOL!! We took it slow and he was fine. He says he enjoys sex more because of no more pregnancy worries (our 3rd was a surprise and she was born when I was 39. Oops!)

Oh and the best thing he got was a very large valium to take beforehand. At that point he said he didn't care what they did to him.

He was off work 4 full days. I know they say it's just a couple of days but that's not always true for everyone.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Hubby had it done at 26. We had two children at that point. He told me he wanted to do this as he could look at me and I got pregnant. This from a man who literally passes out having blood drawn or getting shots. He cannot stand needles. The in office procedure took 15 minutes tops and there has been no change whatsoever in ejaculate. 
As we were driving home he said "let's stop at Best Buy" because he needed to get some computer stuff. We shopped there for over an hour and we came home, he put a bag of frozen peas on his groin area and the next day we both went to work. I agree with Amp, best co pay we ever spent.

**Wanted to add that your wife, if she is the same age as you should NOT be taking birth control pills. Studies have shown an overwhelming increase in the risk for breast cancer past 40. She needs to stop that immediately**


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

I did this 14 years ago at 34. Super glad I did it. 

Quick easy procedure, super short recovery time - a few days.

I did have a mild change in how I felt during orgasm (not bad, not painful - but a small reduction in how good it felt). This lasted 2 years and then disappeared. 




luckyman said:


> I need some advice about getting a vasectomy. I am in my mid-forties and very sexually active with my wife. She and I are not planning to have more children and she is currently very frustrated with her birth control pills (they cause her mood swings and slight weight gain).
> 
> We have been talking about my getting a vasectomy and I just do not feel comfortable with what I have read. I enjoy ejaculating (who doesn't!) and I would be very upset if the flow or consistency were to change, although, I admit, mostly because I don't know any different.
> 
> ...


----------



## Voiceofreason (Mar 6, 2011)

Another vote for best medical procedure I ever had done. Quick physical recovery, no change in anything other than I have been driving a sport model ever since. W off of pills. It has been all good. I recall discussing movies with the nurse while the doc was working down there. I think if my weiner got any smaller during the procedure it would have gone inside me


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Brennan said:


> **Wanted to add that your wife, if she is the same age as you should NOT be taking birth control pills. Studies have shown an overwhelming increase in the risk for breast cancer past 40. She needs to stop that immediately**


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

My wife was 40 at the time and had been on and off the pill since she was 16. Definitely time move from that option. 

And, OBTW there was never any discussion as far as I was concerned as to who was going to be sterilized. A vasectomy is much less invasive than a tubal ligation. No brainer.


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

OOE said:


> The two anesthesia shots were pretty painful. And the doctor wanted to talk fishing while he was working. For some reason my mind was on something other than fishing...
> 
> On the other hand, that afternoon I felt pretty good. I'd taken the next day off (Friday) so that I'd have a 3-day weekend to recover. I was feeling good enough Friday morning that I decided to take the boat out to do some fishing (where'd THAT idea come from?).
> 
> ...


Ok, good to know. No bass fishing the day after!


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

Voiceofreason said:


> Another vote for best medical procedure I ever had done. Quick physical recovery, no change in anything other than I have been driving a sport model ever since. W off of pills. It has been all good. I recall discussing movies with the nurse while the doc was working down there. I think if my weiner got any smaller during the procedure it would have gone inside me


:rofl: Oh man! That is funny!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

luckyman said:


> Ok, good to know. No bass fishing the day after!



Or Mountain biking!!!


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

Brennan said:


> Hubby had it done at 26. We had two children at that point. He told me he wanted to do this as he could look at me and I got pregnant. This from a man who literally passes out having blood drawn or getting shots. He cannot stand needles. The in office procedure took 15 minutes tops and there has been no change whatsoever in ejaculate.
> As we were driving home he said "let's stop at Best Buy" because he needed to get some computer stuff. We shopped there for over an hour and we came home, he put a bag of frozen peas on his groin area and the next day we both went to work. I agree with Amp, best co pay we ever spent.
> 
> **Wanted to add that your wife, if she is the same age as you should NOT be taking birth control pills. Studies have shown an overwhelming increase in the risk for breast cancer past 40. She needs to stop that immediately**


Brennan, thank you so much for the warning. I can't believe I haven't heard that. I have heard smoking while taking the pill increases chance for breast cancer, but not the other. Thank you so much!


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

My husband is getting his done in January. I can't wait; I won't have to fuss with pills or shots again. I also won't have to fight with doctors; a woman with no kids at 28 is considered not suitable for tubal ligation in the medical community. After all, we can't _possibly _know if we want children or not! :smthumbup:

Enjoy all the worry free sex!!!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

luckyman said:


> Brennan, thank you so much for the warning. I can't believe I haven't heard that. I have heard smoking while taking the pill increases chance for breast cancer, but not the other. Thank you so much!


Birth control pills past the age of 35 is dangerous. Go to the New England Journal of Medicine website and type in birth control pills and you will get a litany of information.


----------



## Red Riding Hood (Apr 14, 2011)

I wish I could convince my husband to get one, but after doing research and getting some first hand personal horror stories from a couple of guys at his work (thanks, guys!), he decided he just couldn't do it. I was a bit disappointed, but can understand to some degree.

I would say as long as you get a great doctor and you've done all of the research beforehand to know what the risks and complications are, then go for it. (btw, the two horror stories were one guy whose wife got pregnant about 5 years after the procedure and another guy who got some kind of painful cysts after the procedure.)

Like I said before, luckyman, your wife sounds like a lucky woman.

~ Red


----------



## anon_4_now (Mar 23, 2011)

99% of the horror stories you will hear are either not real or are the result of the man trying to do anything mildly strenuous during the recovery (3 days).

I had absolutely no problems what-so-ever. I went directly home from the 15 minute procedure. Took a mild laxitive, laid down in bed with a rotating bag of either frozen pees or corn to put on my crotch. I didn't pick up ANYTHING, I didn't squat, I didn't jump up... WHen I went to sit on the toilet, I had my wife help lower me down so I wouldn't strain at all.

I have a friend who's sack swelled to the size of coconuts (I actually saw, didn't just hear about it...) because he went to work the next day. This guy was in construction and thought he could handle it. Well, he was off his feet for 2 weeks and in alot of pain. This was ONLY because he did strenuous stuff.

My volume decreased by about 1/4 but the pleasure and sensations are all still there. I was 35 when I had this done and it could have just been coincidental that my volume decreased during this time.

We are friends with a couple who the wife states the consistency of his ejaculate changed and is alot thicker now. Another couple has told us that his consistency changed and it's almost like there are little beeds in it. 

In this, I have described 4 people. I know of about 50 who have had the procedure and the 3 "negatives" are the only negative examples I have. 

Here's a BS story that we just can't believe but I'll share. This couple wanted us to believe that he was on the table for 45 minutes while the Dr tried to figure out which tubes to cut... If you are on the table for more than 20 minutes, you need to ask the Dr to close you up and get out of there. This procedure is super simple and shouldn't take more than that even WITH complications.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

My SO had his done at age 37. Right after the procedure he wanted to go eat. He was still a little "high" from the Valium drip he got....lol. There has been no change sexually for him in any way and he was back to work in 2 days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovingMarriage (Apr 25, 2011)

First post here and it is about vasectomies....go figure  My husband had one about 4 or 5 years ago because I was basically allergic to every type of birth control pill & after watching me vomit and bloating for years, he said it was his turn to take over this issue for our family......serious loving husband points for that!!

Our experience was overall very good. The head of the department did his surgery and we were very very happy with him, which I only say because he did have to go back in and do one side again. I take it that this happens sometimes if the patient is one who lifts heavy things regularly and therefore there are some type of veins that tend to bulge a bit down there and can easily be confused for the correct tube.

After the surgery we were told that they always send everything to be tested to make sure and that there was some discussion in the operating room about which item was correct on the right side, but they were all confident they'd gotten the right one. The next day we got a call that pathology was in and it wasn't right  I don't know if this test is not always done, so if you have a chance to request it, I'd definitely do it. 

Both procedures went well...well other than the fact that there had to be 2. My husband had the opportunity to decide if he wanted local anesthetic only or to be put completely to sleep and he chose completely to sleep because he didn't want to know anyone was working down there! No recovery issues, back to work at end of 3 day weekend--and he does indeed do heavy lifting.

I've noticed no difference, but he feels he has less volume. We also talked about ppl we know who've had the tube grow back together and were told that has to do with how it is cut. Our doctor in addition to separating the sides also filled the distance between with some fat to keep it from linking back up. 

After 72 hours we were told to have sex as much as possible ( I think there was even a 10 time minimum) over the next 14 days when he went to be tested. He is actually requesting an appointment for a followup confirmation soon because several ppl we know who got pregnant after vasectomies it was about this long after their surgeries.

Hope all goes well with you!!


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

Red Riding Hood said:


> I wish I could convince my husband to get one, but after doing research and getting some first hand personal horror stories from a couple of guys at his work (thanks, guys!), he decided he just couldn't do it. I was a bit disappointed, but can understand to some degree.
> 
> I would say as long as you get a great doctor and you've done all of the research beforehand to know what the risks and complications are, then go for it. (btw, the two horror stories were one guy whose wife got pregnant about 5 years after the procedure and another guy who got some kind of painful cysts after the procedure.)
> 
> ...


Thank you, Red! I have heard the horror stories and I have to ignore these if I am going to do what is best for both of us. I have an appointment for mid-May. Until then, I am going to try and ignore the horror stories!


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

Brennan said:


> **Wanted to add that your wife, if she is the same age as you should NOT be taking birth control pills. Studies have shown an overwhelming increase in the risk for breast cancer past 40. She needs to stop that immediately**


'

And they really mess with your moods. My sister and I are both over 40 and can't take the pill because it makes us irritable and cranky.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

luckyman said:


> Thank you, Red! I have heard the horror stories and I have to ignore these if I am going to do what is best for both of us. I have an appointment for mid-May. Until then, I am going to try and ignore the horror stories!


As long as he or she is a Urologist, you should have no problems whatsoever. Most perform hundreds per year, some even thousands. They know what they are doing. If the doctor is not a Urologist, you need to cancel the procedure and find one that is and one that you are comfortable with.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Brennan said:


> As long as he or she is a Urologist, you should have no problems whatsoever. Most perform hundreds per year, some even thousands. They know what they are doing. If the doctor is not a Urologist, you need to cancel the procedure and find one that is and one that you are comfortable with.


Good point B. My GP did the initial consultation but referred me to a urologist for the procedure. All went smoothly.


----------



## maggot brain (Nov 28, 2010)

My procedure went well back in 1997, no complications. Interestingly enough though, 3 yrs later I sprung a leak. Went back in for a look-see and sure enough 1% or so were making it through. My wife and I decided if under those odds she got pregnant it was meant to be. We had two children post V and no regrets.


----------



## luckyman (Apr 14, 2011)

maggot brain said:


> My procedure went well back in 1997, no complications. Interestingly enough though, 3 yrs later I sprung a leak. Went back in for a look-see and sure enough 1% or so were making it through. My wife and I decided if under those odds she got pregnant it was meant to be. We had two children post V and no regrets.


Thank MB...I need 100% though!

BTW, I'm a huge fan of Parliament/Funkadelic...


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

If you've had surgeries in your lower abdomen, be sure to talk to the doctor about what to expect with scar tissue. My appendix ruptured as a kid, and I had follow up surgeries while I was in a coma. I had a surgical type of vasectomy, and not the puncture type. Basically, my urologist said that my vasectomy was the worst pain he had ever seen, and he would never do one like that again for someone with lower abdomen surgeries. Those buggers didn't want to yield, if you get my drift. I think I almost passed out when the doctor pulled out pliers.


----------



## maggot brain (Nov 28, 2010)

luckyman said:


> BTW, I'm a huge fan of Parliament/Funkadelic...


:smthumbup:


----------

